# Montare Mountain Bikes?



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

atb


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Should be an early Fisher Montare. I believe they were all made in Japan, and it was the first imported Fisher frame. I used to have a 1988 model and it was a nice ride. Here are the specs on early Fishers:

http://www.mombat.org/Fisher_Specs.htm


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Pretty sure this is the first year, '84. Saw it parked downtown last week.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Yup, that's it....

-Schmitty-


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's my wife's, around 1985 I think. We bought it new back then.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

My good friend and riding buddy from back in the day rode a Montare and loved it...still does. Very solid mid-80's NorCal geometry. Based on that Mombat spec sheet, I would say his was a 1986 -- based on the fact that it had Bullmoose bars/stem and the rear break was a Suntour Rollercam (mounted underneath bottom bracket).


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Club Mud said:


> Here's my wife's, around 1985 I think. We bought it new back then.


Club Mud: Nice photos. Those BLACK Deerhead shifters are awesome -- I would DIE for those...just in case you guys want to put me in your will. 

Btw, is that some kind of protective sheath wrapped around the rear rollercam? Makes sense...I just have never seen that before.


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

Wicked,

During the couple of years while these lower brakes were in fashion, some accessory company made a durable nylon fabric cover that kept dirt out off the roller mechanism, and held on with a velcro strap. Works well! I had the same cover on my '84 Tom Ritchey Commando, although not installed when I made those pics.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*Montare*

Wanted to share a few pictures of a Montare Mountain Bike I purchased this week at a bike salvage yard. It was set up for commuting with full fenders that I wanted for my work bike. But I like the bike overall, it feels very solid and has most of the original components including the deer head derailleurs. It is missing the Bull Moose stem/bars and original brake levers. They must have put the new bar on early in its life and used it to hang something as the paint is gone in the central area. Cost was $75. From the mombat.org looks like only one year gray was the color, 1985. The splatter is sooo 1980's it's almost perversely ok.


----------

